# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Constante hyperventilatie

## dylandylan23

Hey ik ben Dylan ik ben 17jaar 2 weken geleden zondag had ik zomaar ineens een hartslag van 180 anderhalfuur lang 10seconden aan een stuk had ik hartkloppingen ik had 1 drankje op weet de naam niet meer precies maar het is eigelijk een soort breezer zit amper alcohol in ik ging naar huis helemaal overstuur had pijn in me borst kon moeilijk ademhalen me linkerarm zat vast ben toen naar de huisarts gereden naast het ziekenhuis in lievensberg die hebben toen een pilletje gegeven om me hartslag te laten zakken bisoprololfum hadden ze gegeven, toen ben ik naar huis gegaan en had die avond geen last meer en ben in slaap gevallen de volgende dag, kreeg ik telkens hartkloppingen steken in me hart links bij me arm, dit heb ik elke dag en telkens het gevoel dat me hart in me keel zit, en telkens een opvlieger krijg heb nu al 2x bloedonderzoek gedaan en 2x een hartfilmpje en ze zien niks vreemd ik heb er nu pillen voor gekregen bisoprolofum die ik dan dagelijks moet slikken maar ik kan er echt niet tegen dan worden de hartkloppingen alleen maar erger dus nu slik ik gewoon me normale medicatie dexamfetamine voor me ADHD en als ik die slik gaat het wel wat beter maar niet zoals het hoort ik voel hem nog steeds in me keel en dit duurt nu al 2 weken lang iedereen zegt dat het maar hyper ventilatie is maar ik geloof het gewoon niet ik heb het zelfs als ik gewoon met iemand zit te praten als ik afgeleid ben ook ik word er helemaal gek van ik heb in die twee weken nog nooit kunnen slapen, als ik in me bed ga liggen dan voel ik hem helemaal in me keel weer en krijg ik het benauwd en dan ga ik naar beneden omdat ik het gewoon niet volhoud en dna zit ik daar soms 2uur tot rust te komen en dan ga ik terug naar me bed en als ik dan op me rug ga liggen gaat het een beetje en met geluk val ik in slaap, heb nog nooit op een forum gezeten maar heb toch maar beslist hier voor meer raad te vragen want ik weet het niet meer, het heeft zo'n invloed ik word helemaal gek ervan ik durf het huis niet uit en kan niks doen ik vraag me af of er nog mensen zijn die dit ervaren hebben en hoe je er toen mee omgegaan bent want ik zit echt met me handen in me haar, ze gaan me seroquel voorschrijven best zware medicatie voor mensen die deprisief zijn omdat ik angsten heb voor nog eens die aanval te krijgen ik wil gewoon weten of er nog mensen die dit hebben ervaren HELP AUB ik hoop dat dit me gerust kan stellen

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Dylan,

Ik kan me voorstellen dat je je angstig voelt, omdat niet duidelijk voor je is wat er aan de hand is. Dan weet je ook niet wat goed is eraan te doen. Het klinkt inderdaad wel als hyperventilatie. Je zou eens in de zoekmachine linksboven hyperventilatie kunnen intikken. dan krijg je een lijst van berichten die daarover gaan. Wellicht kun je vergelijkbare verhalen lezen. Ook zou je zo een lijst van ervaringen met serquel kunnen opzoeken. Dan kun je wellicht lezen wat de ervaringen van andere mensen zijn met deze medicatie. 

Veel sterkte!

----------


## Adike

Als er niets gevonden wordt moet je het toch in hyperventilatie zoeken. Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik je wel willen helpen o.a. met ademhalingsoefeningen.

----------

